# Abu Garcia 5500 C3



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice reel 
Abu 5500c3 $40 
Great light tackle reel

Noreaster 
out the game 
Everything must go!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I'll take it... pm me and we'll arrange a meet up time/spot. Also work near OE2...


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Check your PM

thanks


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

close thread please reel sold


----------

